# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Dieta bezglutenowa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Na czym polega dieta bezglutenowa?
Proszę o odp.

----------


## Gosia

Dieta bezglutenowa jest to dieta pozbawiona białka glutenu, który znajduje się w zbożach pszenicy, owsa, żyta i jęczmienia.
W diecie tej dozwolone są produkty z ryżu, ziemniaków, kukurydziane, gryka.
Dietę tę stosują osoby chorujące na chorobę trzewną zwaną celiakią, u których spożywanie produktów wywołuje określone zaburzenia i zanik kosmków jelitowych.
Należy pamiętać, że wiele gotowych produktów spożywczych dostępnych w sprzedaży może zawierać gluten tylko jako jeden ze składników obecnych w produkcie (na przykład zagęszczacze na bazie skrobi pszennej w jogurtach lub bulionach)

----------


## pani marusia

Przestrzeganie diety bezglutenowej przez całe życie jest jedynym sposobem leczenia celiakii. Niestety, unikanie glutenu jest bardzo trudne, gdyż znajduje się on w bardzo wielu produktach, a w dodatku często jest ukryty pod inną nazwą. Można jedynie wymienić produkty, co do których nie ma wątpliwości, że gluten w nich występuje. 
Lista Gosi jest bardzo ogólnikowa, wymienię więc szczegółowo podstawowe produkty zawierające gluten:
- zwykły chleb, bułki, chleb sojowy i słonecznikowy, żytni, muffiny, gofry, bajgle, opłatki, precle, większość chrupek i czipsów
- wszelkie owsianki i otręby oraz wszystkie płatki śniadaniowe, również te z dmuchanego ryżu i płatki kukurydziane, które zawierają ekstrakt słodowy z jęczmienia
- makaron zwykły, jajeczny, sojowy
- kasza manna, kuskus, mąka kukurydziana z dodatkiem pszenicy
- proszek do pieczenia (w sprzedaży na szczęście są też bezglutenowe)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy można na niej pić soki jednodniowe świeżo wyciśnięte?

----------


## pani marusia

Oczywiście, jednak nie należy przesadzać z ilością ( jak we wszystkim).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, muszę odświeżyć ten wątek ponieważ potrzebuję informacji na temat produktów bezglutenowych. Czy jest jakieś miejsce albo strona gdzie można znaleźć listę takich produktów? Właśnie dowiedziałam się, że jestem uczulona na gluten i nie ukrywam, że nie bardzo wiem jak mam się z tym obejść. Będę bardzo wdzięczna za informacje.

----------


## kluczyk

warto zajrzeć do wątków na forum celiakia. Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale producentów takiej żywności trochę jednak jest, od niedawna zalicza się do nich nawet profi. Zakładam, że jak można spokojnie zjeść pasztet jako produkt bezglutenowy to lista takich produktów będzie stale rosnąć  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oby rosła cały czas, bo nadal jest ich zdecydowanie za mało! Zastanawia mnie dlaczego firmy nie starają się dotrzeć do bezglutenowy. Przecież to grupa potencjalnych klientów, która zdecydowanie ceni konkretne produkty o odpowiedniej jakości. Nie wiem czym to jest spowodowane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na pewno gama takich produktów mocno0 się poszerzy  :Smile:  to super interes i dla producentów i dla detalistów, no i dla nas - im szersze menu tym zdrowiej i przyjemniej  :Smile:  pasztety profi cieszą mnie niezmiernie!

----------


## marlenka

> warto zajrzeć do wątków na forum celiakia. Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale producentów takiej żywności trochę jednak jest, od niedawna zalicza się do nich nawet profi. Zakładam, że jak można spokojnie zjeść pasztet jako produkt bezglutenowy to lista takich produktów będzie stale rosnąć


Jestem zniesmaczona, że nadal w sklepach jest tak mało produktów bezglutenowych. Dobrze, że niektóre firmy myślą o klientach jakimi są bezglutenowy. Lista produktów owszem rośnie ale bardzo wolno, oby to się zmieniło.

----------


## majkaon

I tak jest lepiej niż było. Część dużych firm ma w swojej ofercie produkty bezglutenowe, w prawdzie jest ich to dość niewiele. Można zamawiać produkty przez neta ale to też trochę trwa, zdarzyło mi się nawet dostać połamany chleb. W sklepach zakupy ograniczają się do firm typu Sonko, wspominanego profi, szkoda że tak niewielki jest wybór.

----------


## Gino

Prawda, coraz więcej firm zwiększa swój asortyment o produkty bez glutenu  :Smile:  W zestawieniu tych zamieszczanych na celiakia.pl mam swoje ulubione typy  :Smile:  Drodzy,m nie jest tak źle i musi być z każdym dniem lepiej  :Smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## terminala

Prawda, musi być lepiej z dnia na dzień! :Smile:  Nie jest przecież tragicznie i bądźmy zdania, że produktów bezglutenowych będzie więcej. Mi ostatnio udało się kupić w zwykłym markecie pasztet bezglutenowy i wafle ryżowe, a do niedawna nic nie można było dostać w sklepach :Smile: .

----------


## Maria Oleśniuk

Jest to najzwyczajniej dieta w której unikasz jedzenia produktów bezglutenowych takich jak większość: pieczywa, mąk, ciast, ciastek, wędlin, itp. Brzmi niefajnie ale nie jest to taż tak tragiczne  :Smile:

----------


## sasandra

Co prawda jestem osobą chorą na celiakię, tyle że samo słowo "chora" niezbyt mi tu pasuje, nie czuję się, tryskam zdrowiem i czuję się świetnie. Dawno odkryłam takie strony jak celiakia.pl, na bieżąco śledzę nowinki z zakresu produktów bezglutenowych. Nie wiem, czy kiedyś będziemy mogli jeść wszystko, natomiast to co dostępne już dziś całkiem mnie zadowala.

----------


## muchomorek11

Do ostrożności to chyba już wszyscy się przyzwyczailiśmy, także żeby chociaż było smacznie :Smile:  i zdrowo oczywiście :Smile:

----------


## jana

Żeby w ogóle dało jeść się te produkty:P, a tak poważnie to nie są takie złe i nie ma specjalnie na co narzekać. Mogę nawet stwierdzić, że mam dietę dość zróżnicowaną i zdrową.

----------


## amelka1

Faktycznie nie mamy zbyt wielu alternatyw, ale zawsze te kilka opcji jest, więc o to nie musimy się obawiać. 
W razie czego można tak zaplanować dietę, by w miarę nie odbiegać od standardowego schematu żywieniowego  :Smile:  
Też polecam zestawienie produktowe na forum Stowarzyszenia  :Smile:  Przydatne wskazówki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pojawiła się też pierwsza polska książka z przepisami bezglutenowymi - "120 przepisów bezglutenowych, które zawsze Ci się udadzą", albo coś takiego. Ktoś widział? Sensowna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Jestem studentką SGGW na kierunku dietetyka. Piszę pracę magisterską pt. „Ocena sposobu żywienia wybranej grupy osób chorych na celiakię”. Serdecznie proszę osoby chore na celiakię o wypełnienie ankiety, która jest mi niezbędna do napisania pracy. Poniżej przesyłam link do adresu strony, na której znajduje się ankieta.
Ocena sposobu żywienia wybranej grupy osób chorych na celiakię.
Z góry bardzo dziękuję!! 

----------


## Kasia28

Zapraszam do odwiedzenia strony www.strefazdrowiaiurody.com na tej stronie znajdzie Pani duży wybór produktów bezglutenowych takich jak: makarony , ciastka, mąki, zakwasy, koncentraty do wypieków ciast , płatki kukurydziane, musli, amarantus, proszki do pieczenia i na zamówienie chlebek  :Smile:  Polecam Kasia

----------


## mick

dieta bez cukru, bez mleka i nabiału, bez glutenu oraz tzw. chemii /histaminy/
długo nie byłam dobrze zdiagnozowana dlatego dieta musi obecnie być trzymana przez 3 lata. mam alergię krzyżową - uczulenie na białko zwierzęce oraz wziewne lekką na leszczynę oraz mocniejszą na brzozę.
śniadanie - kasza jaglana, amarantus lub jaglana z dodatkiem gotowanego jabłka bez cukru. 
krążki ryżowe lub placki gryczane z pastą z czerwonej soczewicy.
warzywa, sałata, sałatka warzywna bez majonezu zamiast polana olejem rzepakowym lub oliwą co kto woli.
obiad - zupa jarzynowa, zupa ze strączkowych gotowana na wodzie. może być zasmażka - na patelni na oleju rzepakowym smażymy cebulę, dolewamy wody i dusimy pod koniec dodajemy trochę kurkumy bo jest dobra dla alergików, na koniec gotowania dodajemy do zupy. 
drugie danie : gotowana kasza gryczana, jaglana, ziemniaki.
mięso tylko gotowane lub upieczone w piekarniku jak najmniej smażenia dla alergika. /jedynie królik, indyk, gołąbek/  inne są wykluczone.
najlepiej świeże ryby pieczone w piekarniku /alternatywa ja kupiłam ostatnio patelnię z powłoką ceramiczną, która nie piecze tylko dusi ryby lub mięso/,  jest to tańsze niż ciągłe korzystanie z elektrycznego piekarnika. dodatek z surowych warzyw lub gotowanych.
kolacja - różne zapiekanki. na bazie ziemniaków, warzyw, ryb, mięsa, kasz bezglutenowych, strączkowych. można stosować i zmieniać dowolnie wedle smaków indywidualnych.
zestawiać według swojej inwencji twórczej i wcześniejszych doświadczeń w kuchni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam książkę "Zespół psychologiczno-jelitowy GAPS".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W tej chwili jest już bardzo duży wybór produktów bezglutenowych. Ostatnio nawet widziałam bezglutenowe spody do pizzy  :Smile:  Można też znaleźć dużo informacji na ten temat, są też targi gastronomiczne takie jak FOOD-to-GO w Gdańsku, które odbywają się w lutym i tam można spotkać ekspertów jak również osoby uczulone na gluten. Wiem, że w tym roku na targach będzie też strefa produktów bezglutenowych, co mnie osobiście cieszy. Przejście na dietę będąc dorosłym nie jest łatwe, ale można sobie z tym poradzić.

----------


## kalmer

Żadna dieta sama w sobie nie jest dobra, dieta ma być po prostu racjonalna. Kluczowe jest eliminowanie wszystkiego co szkodliwe, musicie dbać o aktywność. U mnie dużo dało również branie foreverslim. Jeśli będziecie faktycznie o siebie dbali, będziecie systematyczni, to wówczas efekty będą na pewno zadowalające...

----------


## nosleep

Cięzko jest się przyzwyczaić do diety bezglutenowej. A jeszcze trudnej znaleźć produkty bez glutenu szczególnie w  małych osiedlowych sklepikach

----------


## MiśkaYumi

Nie jest aż tak źle z dietą bezglutenową. Po tym, jak u naszej córki zdiagnozowano celiakię, na dietę przeszliśmy wszyscy. I nie narzekamy na smak, a nawet jest kilka produktów, które dzieciaki wprost uwielbiają. Choćby chrupki bezglutenowe.
Jest w czym wybierać, bo pojawia się coraz więcej jedzenia. 
My kupujemy produkty bezglutenowe w sklepie ze zdrową żywnością online Oliwka24.pl więc naprawdę jest tam ich dużo. Nie wiem jak teraz wygląda to w zwykłych sklepach osiedlowych, bo bardzo się do nich zniechęciłam, kiedy nie mogłam kupić podstawowych produktów i już nie kupuję inaczej jak tylko w internecie.
A teraz zakupy robię szybciutko i mamy naprawdę urozmaicony jadłospis.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej a znacie jakiś ser żółty, który nie zawiera glutenu?

----------


## Dominika_01

U nas w domu zakupy robimy przez internet zwłaszcza te dla syna bo nietoleruje glutenu i łatwiej nam wybrać produkty na spokojnie w ekopiramidzie niż biegać po supermarkecie a później się zastanawiać czy na pewno mamy wszystko i czy na pewno wszystko nie ma glutenu. Dużym plusem ktory sobie chwale jest to, że mają szeroki wybór produktów, o wiele większy niż w supermarketach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uczulenie na gluten to coś strasznego. Jak komuś mówię to patrzy się na mnie i mówi, że zapatrzyłam się na Panią Lewandowską a ja na prawdę nie mogę jeść takich rzeczy.  Po spożyciu produktów zawierających gluten dostaje pokrzywki, wymiotów,biegunki..i można się wtedy śmiać. Ponad pół roku temu zrezygnowałam z gotowania bo to mnie męczyło. Całe dnie siedziałam w etykietkach lub musiałam chodzić do specjalnych sklepów i kupować produkty bezglutenowe, które nie są tanie. Podliczyłam mój miesięczny budżet na jedzenie i stwierdziłam, że bardziej opłacanie i przede wszystkim zdrowiej wyjdzie mi zakup diety pudełkowej dla ludzi takich jak ja. Taką ofertę znalazłam w firmie dietbox. Teraz dopiero wiem ile energii traciłam na te gotowanie a moje dania wcale nie były smaczne a z dietbox-a mam pyszne posiłki na cały dzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam taki przypadek w rodzinie,że mój syn  miał uczulenie na gluten... i przez to niestety miał ciągle niedobory żelaza.. lekarz po dłuższej diagnozie kazał stosować dicofer junior i przede wszystkim wykluczyć z diety wszystko co zawiera gluten, Jaś odżył  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem uczulona na gluten i siłą rzeczy musiałam zmienić swoje nawyki żywieniowe. Mieszkam sama i nie muszę gotować dwóch różnych obiadów ale czasem po prostu mi się nie chcę. W takich sytuacjach zamawiam na jakiś czas catering dietetyczny - moje jedzonko z pudełka dla uczuleniowców na gluten z dietbox -a.

----------


## Centrum Pożyczek

Myślę, że bardzo dużo fajnych i ciekawych przepisów bezglutenowych, a do tego bardzo prostych w wykonaniu możesz znaleźć na różnego rodzaju blogach kulinarnych  :Smile:  Jest tego pełno

----------

